# Detstiny



## Harbinger (Jun 10, 2014)

*Destiny*

I swear i started a thread on this before but i cant find it. Anyhoo, anyone else hyped for this game?
I only really bagin to with the new E3 footage, the Exo race look awesome, deffiniately going Exo Titan when i get my xbox one copy.
The only thing that has put me off of it is the shitty borderlands style health bars above enemies and numbers flying all over the place on every hit. Really takes away from the immersion and makes it seem like a crappy arcade experience rather than a cinematic one.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 10, 2014)

Did you mistype the title on purpose?

It looks a bit too much like bullet sponge simulator 2014 but I'm probably still gonna get it


----------



## Hewge (Jun 10, 2014)

So it's just yet another FPS?


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm a bit "wait and see" for this, but it's actually on my radar unlike over half the titles that got previewed at E3 thus far.

That said, it feels to me something like Halo + Borderlands, made by Bungie, so... I mean, if it's at all got the good parts of those series (and none of the above), then it should be great.

Or it will be terrible, and Activision is about to milk something terrible... but... I have some faith; it's at least not just a purely mindless FPS all over again... some other elements.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh and Peter Dinklage is in it and he's your robot butler so that's awesome. Not jazzed by all the "omg look at our preorder bonuses" I just hope it doesn't become like Watch Dogs preorder spreadsheets


----------



## john_shadowblade (Jun 10, 2014)

The only reason this game is so hyped is because Bungie is working on it. At this point they can make an MS paint game and it'll still make bank. So far from what I've seen this has nothing really special other than it looks pretty, and that drone thing you can use seems cool. However both of those could easily be prerecorded and beautified.


----------



## Lion_Lover (Jun 15, 2014)

I just played the Alpha on my PS4 the other day and while I'm not sure if I can discuss anything yet I will say that it is a very good game with something to do for everyone, although I was only allowed to play up to lvl 8 there was still plenty to do. If I had to describe it I would say it's a cleaner less cartoony online version of Borderlands. You can go off on your own and play the story, just explore or run missions that are pretty much dungeons with difficult bosses that require teamwork and lots of ammo.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 15, 2014)

The hit numbers and bars are a huge turn off for me. My fave game, bf4, has health bars but thats only on your team if your playing in the assault class (medic) so it makes sense.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 15, 2014)

After playing the alpha it's a safe bet that I'm gonna get a second PS4 to play this with my fiance, it's fucking awesome. 

@batty this game is pretty much an MMO so having floating combat text and health bars is kind of par for the course. I just find it hilarious that they try as far as possible to avoid saying that word in their marketing.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 15, 2014)

Taralack said:


> After playing the alpha it's a safe bet that I'm gonna get a second PS4 to play this with my fiance, it's fucking awesome.
> 
> @batty this game is pretty much an MMO so having floating combat text and health bars is kind of par for the course. I just find it hilarious that they try as far as possible to avoid saying that word in their marketing.


Ah, I see. I play more Fps's so I'm a bit ignorant when it comes to mmo's.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 15, 2014)

Did you play any Borderlands? From what I can remember of it, that game had floating combat text and health bars too


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah I played co op with a friend for a few days and it had that stuff flying all over, it was distracting thats for sure.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 16, 2014)

Can the floating text shit be turned off though?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 16, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Can the floating text shit be turned off though?


I dunno about this new game you're on about, but in Borderlands all the floating numbers and health are sorta part of the charm of it all. 
After all, Borderlands was made to be a little bit toony and over the top. Why do you think the creators used Cel-shading instead of going for realistic graphics? Haha.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 16, 2014)

I doubt it. They could add it for launch though, who knows. I don't think all the options were there during alpha.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2014)

Thought there'd be more hype for this closer to release, anyone else feelin it?
I plan on making as many Guardians of the Galaxy moments as possible, starting with playing Come and get your love whilst soloing my first raid.
Still gonna go with the Exo titan class.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 19, 2014)

There is definitely hype for this, but I doubt you're gonna find it here. The Destiny subreddit is frothing at the mouth waiting for this to come out, haha. (and so am I)

I was planning on having a couple more Destiny shirt designs up before release, but that kind of fell by the wayside due to some work crap and other life stuff. I do have a Titan shirt done though. https://www.teepublic.com/show/49618-titan


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2014)

That looks good! 
Just curious though, how much do you get per shirt if thats not rude to ask?

Anyway I'm still kinda stoked about the game, I've been looking into it for awhile now.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 20, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> That looks good!
> Just curious though, how much do you get per shirt if thats not rude to ask?
> 
> Anyway I'm still kinda stoked about the game, I've been looking into it for awhile now.



Not at all! I get $2 per shirt if it was sold on sale (at $14) or $4 if it's not on sale (at $20). Teepublic has the best royalties per shirt out of all the self publishing shirt sites, I highly recommend it for artists.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh thats not to bad!
They have some cool stuff thats for sure. Next paycheck is next Friday so I'll buy a few shirts, including that one.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm waiting for the PC version in 2015. -_-


----------



## Taralack (Aug 20, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Oh thats not to bad!
> They have some cool stuff thats for sure. Next paycheck is next Friday so I'll buy a few shirts, including that one.



My store (and many others on that site) is actually on sale now so everything is $14! Just a heads up.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 8, 2014)

So im sat here waiting for my parents to finish on watching telly, then Destiny 
Went to the midnight release, they did have special editions left, but PS4 only -_-


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 8, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Did you mistype the title on purpose?


Perhaps, It was detstiny.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 8, 2014)

Well the main games pretty epic so far, tried the competetive side and holy shit is it dog shit.
Its kinda depressing how bad it is when you think these are the guys who made halo's multiplayer.
Everything thinks sluggish and slow but nothing matters, its just a race to see who can get their instant kill super charger the fastest which is bullshit. Hoping there's enough story content though.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Well the main games pretty epic so far, tried the competetive side and holy shit is it dog shit.
> Its kinda depressing how bad it is when you think these are the guys who made halo's multiplayer.
> Everything thinks sluggish and slow but nothing matters, its just a race to see who can get their instant kill super charger the fastest which is bullshit. Hoping there's enough story content though.



No, they're not the same guys who made Halo's multiplayer. Most of those guys either went to 343i when it formed, or jumped ship when Acti bought Bungie out. There's less than a quarter of the main Halo team left at Bungie, and almost all of them are in the art and sound departments.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 9, 2014)

Couldn't give a crap about competitive PVP. My fiance seems to like it just fine though. 

It's just too bad he couldn't get work off so we could play. I'm dying here...


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 9, 2014)

Huh, i always thought it was the other way around and hardly anyone moved to 343i judging by how many people bitch about them in the same was as infinity ward/treyark rants, i think 343 are pretty good.
Moving furniture this morning, then back to grinding :3


----------



## Hewge (Sep 9, 2014)

This whole time I thought the thread title was actually spelled correctly!

Swoosh


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 9, 2014)

I twas a type only i noticed it too late and couldnt edit it -_-
So played another chunk today, now level 10 out of 26 which doesnt seem a lot.
I waited 5 levels then tried multiplayer again and it was totally different, think you just need to get your gear and perks sorted before hand which is bollucks seeing as they throw you into PvP early on.

Oh and i highly reccomend browsing the Bungie forums, you will never see such gigantic fanboytard circle jerk fest anywhere on the internet. You say one, ONE extremely mild criticism and you get a page full of people denying you played the game and how it is the best game of all time. They're even calling each other Guardians 

Another thing i did notice was that Bungie are still dicks. Friendly fire in Halo did nothing but cause trouble, so there isnt friendly fire at least in destiny, but you can run over your team mates in you sparrow, the crazy part? You cant run over enemies. Go full boost down the road into a stationary NPC or enemy player and it deals 0 damage and just pushes them out the way. Touch a team mate whilst boosting and they fly across the map dead, it even counts as their suicide and not you betraying so this is going to encourage trolling.


----------



## Milo (Sep 9, 2014)

I honestly know little to nothing about this game. even screenshots and video's, I've rarely seen any of it, but I do plan on getting it soon, and people are telling me the MP is pretty awesome, so if anyone wants to add me, klanoa17


----------



## Taralack (Sep 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I waited 5 levels then tried multiplayer again and it was totally different, think you just need to get your gear and perks sorted before hand which is bollucks seeing as they throw you into PvP early on.



You're not exactly forced into it, sure you get the bounty early on but I pretty much just abandoned it right away.  

I've actually gotten vehicle kills on enemies with the Sparrow, it takes a bit of finesse but it's not impossible.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 10, 2014)

Well sheeit, i only saw the green notification on Lord Shaxx and figured i had to try the crucible before anything else becomes available. And how?!
I was yelling at my xbox "XBOX RECORD THAT" to no avail, stopped working or something, kinect was on -_-
But i was trying to record, was a perfect run, max speed directly into either a stationary enemy or one actually moving towards the sparrow :/

And here's my gamertag if anyone wants to join me on the Xbone.

DIRE_W0LF_GH0ST (The O's are zero's)


----------



## Taralack (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah I'm pretty sure that's just a breadcrumb quest to let people know HEY MULTIPLAYER IS A THING in case they don't know anything about the game. 

It's got a lot to do with acceleration and the fancy braking, do you have the upgraded Sparrow that can do hairpin turns? The basic Sparrow you get from just playing the game can't do that.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 10, 2014)

I got the preordered one which was called "upgraded" but i figured it was just a cosmetic thing 
Playing PVP now, its a lot better the higher your rank, but im noticing every game the opposing teams like double our levels. A current trend i've noticed is people running around as the hunter class i think, whichever one gets the one shot kill flaming gun which is BS.

Also just played a round with a shotgun clan apparently, all but one were using this charge shotgun, although it was better than the normal purple ones, it was orange, garunteed insta kill and charges real fast, and the other was using a normal shotgun which still insta killed every single time, fun times.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 12, 2014)

So i've just "completed" the "story" mode, single biggest joke in gaming history, for me at least.
That was abysmal, pathetic, beyond a joke...
I was just stunned that that was it, all the mystery built up around the game and the feel of exploration to find out and discover all the backstories, and you find nothing...
Whats the history of the exo's? of the fallen? of the awoken? the cabal? the vex? what the fuck is "the darkness?" and how come i never fucking saw it once?
What the fuck is the traveler? 
Where'd it come from?
Who the hell was "the stranger"?
Who was she talking to? why do we see her for like 5 fucking seconds throughout the game?

Who, what, why, where, and when to absolutely fucking everything in the destiny universe?

I'll spoil the "ending" right here so ye be warned.

You beat a boss of the vex, Bill Nighy gives you a congrats, tells you fuck all else and the stranger says the typical "This is just the beginning, now fuck off and buy our DLC...".


It was just...i cant...just wow....
The strike missions are ok, the patrol missions are shit tier garbage, every single one of them is a different way of telling you to kill 10 of this or 10 of that. Wait im sorry there is the side mission where you have to LOOK at the enemy for 10 seconds (im not fucking joking).

At least there's the multiplayer i guess, but i brought the game hoping for a campaign experience to be the priority.
How can games like WoW go on for years and years when Destiny is over within a week...


Rant aside, i like the customization, visuals, and gameplay, everything else is just incredible to think that with so many resources poured in you get nothing...

Apparently the games truely being released in chunks, but im not buying into that crap, that along with them basically telling people not to listen to reviews is just too much BS to be taken seriously.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2014)

The reason why WoW can go for so long is simple - gear grinds. Destiny has it too.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 12, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> So i've just "completed" the "story" mode, single biggest joke in gaming history, for me at least.
> That was abysmal, pathetic, beyond a joke...
> I was just stunned that that was it, all the mystery built up around the game and the feel of exploration to find out and discover all the backstories, and you find nothing...
> Whats the history of the exo's? of the fallen? of the awoken? the cabal? the vex? what the fuck is "the darkness?" and how come i never fucking saw it once?
> ...



Ah, and was there truly ever any doubt Acti would fuck things up? They're using Bungie to develop their new cash cow. Instead of churning out a new CoD every year, you'll have to buy a $60 dollar Destiny expansion instead every 8 months or so. It's brilliant, don't you see? Loads of people buy the game thanks to Bungie hype, giving Acti a HUGE install base, and instead of just recycling the same game for ten years, they just make expansions for one they've already released! Minimal development cost, maximum profits! And since People already own the game, they'll have the whole "Well I might as well get this expansion since I have the game anyway..." mentality. It's brilliant really...


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 13, 2014)

I dont see me buying any DLC or a sequel, but yeah i fucking hate bungie themselves so much, they have to be the most pretentious pricks in the entirety of gaming.
They barely release any footage for a hell of a while, instead just clips of them talking about their game as if its just cured cancer, aids, world hunger, and brought world piece all in one. Although knowing this i shouldnt have brought it, well, i guess its an ok game, not amazing, no where near as good as they were making it out to be. But i was at least expecting a decent game with something, not absolute zero.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 17, 2014)

DO NOT.
Play the credits...
The song's naff as hell, and unskippable...
Playing one last round today then trading it in, maybe it'll be worth getting again if they release a "GOTY" edition like a year later but untill then its not worth it.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2014)

Dorkly reviews Destiny (spoilers)


----------

